# SD Card Reader Failing?



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

So, have this issue that just started happening this evening. I pulled my phone out of my pocket and it had the ! in the status bar that my SDcard was removed unsafely. Curious, as I didn't remove it. I tapped it and then went and tried remounting it, and when I do so it just says Preparing SDcard and then it says SDcard safe to remove. So I did a reboot, same issue. Next I went ahead and pulled the SDcard out (seemed to be sitting nice and tight, nothing looks wrong with the card) wiped the connectors with a Q-tip and a bit of rubbing alcohol. No go. If I load it up in to the SDcard slot on my computer everything shows up there.

Could my SD reader on the phone itself be failing? I haven't tried any cache wipes or SD formats yet. Just trying to get some opinions and/or possible fixes that might let me get this fixed relatively easy without having to format the SD. If I have to I'll try but I don't figure that's the issue since its reading on my compy. I somewhat hope that may be the issue because it'll be a lot worse if my reader is failing...

And I haven't done any recent modifications or installed anything that could be causing conflicts. My only phone usage today has been about 3-4 hours of wireless tethering when I was on campus writing term papers, the issue just appeared when I got home and checked it.


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

I'd copy the entire root of your SD card to a subfolder on your computer and try to format it... if it works I'd merge the files back and see what it does... never know... but maybe the card itself is malfunctioning... sometimes a computer will read a card and a phone(or camera) wont...


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Formatted the sucker, same deal now. Grr. Super annoying. I'm going to see if I can find my old Blackberry and crack it open and tear the SDcard out of it and try that to ensure its not something weird going on with SDcard, but my SD is being recognized by both my Windows and my Linux boot partitions on my computer.

Also, possibly related, but since my SD isn't working I was attempting to attach files in Gmail using Root Explorer (screenshots specifically, since my SD isn't working their saved to internal memory) - anyways, when I hit send it'll show as attached, and the auto-remove the attachments, meaning I just get a blank email. Does Gmail have a check against attaching files off internal memory to emails?

Edit: Grr and MIUI file manager won't allow FTP service to start without it reading the SDcard! I was hoping I could do that and FTP files across. Guess its time for some ADB...

Edit 2: So now my computer has stopped recognizing the SDcard, tried it on my roommates Mac, won't recognize it either....

Edit 3: Pulled my 8 GB from my Blackberry and put it in, works like a charm. Dang, lost 8 GB of storage (still had my 16 GB from stock). Oh well, seems to have solved issue now. Appears my SDcard was failing, when I plugged it in to format I couldn't browse the file system but it was able to recognize and format it. So I lost all my SD data, which is a touch annoying as I hadn't finished restoring backups and I had some old scripts on there and whatnot which I would have liked to keep.. Oh well, time to redownload from the Market. Since I'm starting fresh maybe I'll flash back to 10.21 (wouldn't mind going back to that stable build for awhile, plus I need to do some flashing







) I'll update again if I have any further issues.


----------

